# Importer les "favoris" de Firefox vers Safari ?



## kolbek (6 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'aurai aimé savoir s'il est possible d'importer dans Safari mes marques pages (ou favoris) venant de Firefox ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir kolbek,

Mais oui c'est possible.

Avec Safari: Menu Safari >> Fichier >> Importer des Signets 

Ensuite tu chemines vers le fichier _bookmarks.html_ 

Ta maison >> Bibliothèque >> Application Support >> Firefox >> Profiles >> xxxx.default 

Et voilà.


----------



## kolbek (6 Mars 2007)

Heu c'est normal que si je clique sur signets je n'ai pas la liste des signets comme avec firefox ? Y a t il un moyen de pouvoir avoir ce type de pr&#233;sentation ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Mars 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> Heu c'est normal que si je clique sur signets je n'ai pas la liste des signets comme avec firefox ? Y a t il un moyen de pouvoir avoir ce type de présentation ?



Bonsoir,

Tu cliques sur Safari/Préférences/Onglets/Activer la navigation par onglets (il faut cocher la case).


----------



## kolbek (6 Mars 2007)

Ce que je veux dire c'est que si je clique sur signets, je n'ai pas la liste de mes sites (un peu comme ils le sont dans historique)


----------



## DomBon (6 Mars 2007)

bonsoir,
normalement en cliquant sur le livre de signets tu dois voir le dossiers des signets importés


----------



## kolbek (6 Mars 2007)

Oui en effet, je voulais juste savoir s'il sagissait du seul "mode d'affichage" pour ces signets ?


----------



## DomBon (6 Mars 2007)

il me semble que oui ; mais tu sais que tu peux les manipuler en les mettant dans la barre de signets ou dans le menu signets


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Mars 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> Oui en effet, je voulais juste savoir s'il sagissait du seul "mode d'affichage" pour ces signets ?



C'est effectivement le seul mode d'affichage.
Mais tu peux créer d'autres signets en leur donnant le nom que tu veux et supprimer ceux dont tu ne veux pas (sauf "Barre de signets", "Menu signets" et "Historique").
Comme moi par exemple (seulement quelques-uns) : 


En cliquant sur un de ces signets tu as dans la partie droite tous les sites que tu as enregistrés (enregistrés en cliquant sur "Signets"/Ajouter aux signets" et en choisissant, dans le menu déroulant, un des signets que tu as créés dans la colonne de gauche).


----------



## Dead head (7 Mars 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> Oui en effet, je voulais juste savoir s'il sagissait du seul "mode d'affichage" pour ces signets ?



Non. Dans la barre des menus, tu as un menu Signets. Tes marque-pages doivent apparaître là, aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurai aim&#233; savoir s'il est possible d'importer dans Safari mes marques pages (ou favoris) venant de Firefox ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Sinon, &#231;a (en rouge) :




&#199;a ne te dis rien ?  

Allez, on d&#233;m&#233;nage !


----------



## Vincedu13 (10 Août 2007)

Je poste ici pour ne pas ouvrir un nouveau post.
Jai le net au boulot avec Windows et ie et bien sur mes favoris.
Ayant depuis peu le net chez moi avec Safari, jai décidé de copier mes favoris die vers Safari.
En gros une douzaine de fichier avec chacun une dizaine de liens internet.

Mais lorsque je copie par un glisseràdéposer de ma clé usb sur safari, les noms des favoris apparaissent mais sous forme de document avec comme adresse ladress où se trouvaient les favoris et non pas le contenu de lurl.

Comment faut-il donc faire pour copier tous mes favoris ?

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2007)

tu fais une import de signets pas un glisser d&#233;poser


----------



## Vincedu13 (10 Août 2007)

Comme je l'ai précisé dans mon message, c'est ce que j'ai fait.
J'ai ouvert la liste des signets de Safari d'un côté, et mon dossier de favoris de l'autre.
Puis j'ai glissé mes dossier contenant les liens internet dans la liste des signets, mais les lien apparaissent comme des fichiers (icône blanche de la feuille de papier).


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2007)

non tu n'as pas fait ce que je conseille

tu viens de dire ( 2 fois)  je te cite
_je copie par un glisser&#224;d&#233;poser de ma cl&#233; usb sur safari_
_j'ai gliss&#233; mes dossier_

ces dossiers ne sont pas des signets Safari mais des fichiers non safari sur une clef USB

 il faut faire une import 
( via le menu Safari)


----------



## Vincedu13 (10 Août 2007)

Ok j'avais pas compris.
Merci j'essaierais ça ce soir.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2007)

et ca peut coincer ( USB plus fichiers PC) et pas premiere utilisation 
, pas s&#251;r mais possible

sinon comme indiqu&#233; dans l'aide Safari  passer par le format html


----------



## dadoo06 (10 Juin 2009)

J'ai essayer mais ca ne marche pas

je suis aller dans Safari, j'ai fais Importer des signets et dans *Application Support* il n'y a pas Firefox, il y a seulement Mozilla mais apres c'est tout dans le dossier Firefox, quedal....

comment puis-je faire ? merci


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2009)

ce sujet date de 2007!
depuis il y a eu beaucoup de changements

et des sujets plus récents avec d'autres réponses


tu passes par foxmarks
ca te permettra non seulement l'import mais
- duplicata permanent ( en ligne chez foxmarks)
et synchros diivers
( toutes machines , pas forcement des macs)


----------



## dadoo06 (10 Juin 2009)

ok super, merci


----------



## nkl56 (10 Juin 2009)

+1 pour Xmarks. Il géré aussi tes mot de passe


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2009)

BIEN  réfléchir concernant les mots de passe
( certes cryptés , mais  laissés sur un site que tu ne controles pas)

 je fais partie de ceux qui pensent qu'il est inutile de laisser trainer ces données très persos  dans la webosphère


----------



## DandyWarhol (9 Août 2009)

Hello..
mon père vient de prendre un nouvel iMac et veut importer ses anciens favoris firefox (imac sous Mac OS 10.4) sur le firefox de son iMac (OS 10.5)..
Ca doit surement etre super simple mais je ne vois pas trop quel dossier prendre et ensuite ou l'importer sur le nouvel imac...
Merce de votre aide
*DW*


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Août 2009)

Si c'est la même version de Firefox, il n'a qu'à récupérer ce dossier là : /Users/nomabrege/Library/Application Support/Firefox

et il récupérera la plupart de ses réglages, surtout s'il y ajoute : /Users/nomabrege/Library/Preferences/org.mozilla.firefox.plist


----------



## richard-deux (9 Août 2009)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Hello..
> mon père vient de prendre un nouvel iMac et veut importer ses anciens favoris firefox (imac sous Mac OS 10.4) sur le firefox de son iMac (OS 10.5)..
> Ca doit surement etre super simple mais je ne vois pas trop quel dossier prendre et ensuite ou l'importer sur le nouvel imac...
> Merce de votre aide
> *DW*



Bonjour,

Marque-Pages -> Tous les marque-pages puis "Sauvegarder"


----------

